# Swords?



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

If you were leaving out this afternoon, where would you go to deepdrop for swords?


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Spur/steps- but, no image on radar bc of this weather so i dont know where the blue water is.


----------

